# Hello all



## Paula (Mar 13, 2009)

hello im paula i have type 2 and found out i had it nearly a year ago now i was take 2 metformin a day but now on 4 a day, i also suffer from depression and have been feeling a little low lately so ive gone through this spell of not taking my tablets and not cared what ive been eating. Im now trying to get back in control of things.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Paula, and welcome! I'm glad to hear that you're trying to get back in control - if there's anything we can help with, pease ask and I'm sure we'll try our best!


----------



## Steff (Mar 13, 2009)

hi paula and welcome seconded what northener said x


----------



## Catareta (Mar 16, 2009)

Regarding regaining control - I have been in a similar situation but I am unstable as IDDM... but have moderate depression and used to take things out by using the diabetes (not using insulin etc)
Much better now, but speak to your DSN or GP...if you are on Anti-Dep's they can mess with BS....


----------



## gerryberry (Mar 16, 2009)

hello and welcome, we all need the motivation at times to keep good control


----------



## kojack (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello Paula

Welcome. Sorry to hear you're off colour. It seems to be a common pattern and glad to hear you are attempting to be in control again.


----------

